# What about urea ?



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

My friend has carried out an experiment which proved that one of NPK fertilizers consisted urea. Urea CO(NH2)2 will convert itself into NH4/3 and CO2 when added into the water . The question is how much time it takes to convert urea to NH4/3 and CO2 ? We don't dose the fertilizer as it causes algae issues in many cases but we are very curious about the problem.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Urea is definately a great source of nitrogen and yes, it does convert rather quickly to NH4+ in an aqueous solution. Most aquatic plants actually prefer NH4+ to other sources of nitrogen. The only problem is that the alage like it even more, and its use will often incite a vigorous algae bloom. Plants are perfectly capable of obtaining their nitrogen from NO3, and this can be used without all the associated algae problems.

Exactly why does this happen? I don't know for sure and I'd be interested to learn the answer too.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It doesn't convet that fast at the pH we keep the tanks at, it needs to be 'digested' by something with the enzyme Urease. I used urea in an infested tank caused by a lack of CO2 and too much light, added the CO2, the urea, micros and a K source and watched the algae drop away.


----------

